
A Free as in Freedom Git Hosting Side Operated by a Nonprofit in Germany - dvdkhlng
https://codeberg.org/
======
dvdkhlng
Some more information about why this was done can be found in the initial
launch announcement:

[https://blog.codeberg.org/codebergorg-
launched.html](https://blog.codeberg.org/codebergorg-launched.html)

